# What is the price of FSD today?



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Wondering if Tesla followed through and increased their FSD increase? I went ahead and purchased about two weeks ago.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Curious about this as well. Have a used M3 for delivery on Tuesday from tesla. Want to update the EAP to FSD for the $3K previously being offered.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I looked this morning and mine is still $3k with EAP. I would think it will remain until at least the first of next week.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

After purchasing, don't have a way to look at the price increase they alleged! It's been invoiced but nothing downloaded yet. They said an update would take two - three days.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

It's still showing $6k for me, same as before. I have AP not EAP.


----------



## JohnRougeux (Mar 20, 2019)

Elon tweeted out that the price increase won't take effect until V10 of the software comes out, which is looking like Sept/Oct time frame.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163903521701294081


----------

